# Need a name



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I am just stumped on this girl.

I normally love to name, but she is just not naming her self. Well actually I like My Amazing Grace, but my dog is Gracie, so that does not really work here.
Her pedigree is here, all the way at the bottom
http://blackhorsefarm.weebly.com/nigerian-dwarf-goats.html

Pic from today:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

call her my amazing grace and then call her Maezie for short


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with Stacey. Mazy is a very cute name!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Maizy is a cute name! With her white face though I was thinking "Moony"


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

names that came to my mind:

- Suzy Q
- Pretty Woman
- Patricia
- southern Belle


isn't her mom's name amazing grace?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I dont think Amazing Grace will work -because her dam's name is Amazing Grace.

Along those lines could be...Fanastic Theory, Amazing Elegance...


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks so far  

Her dam is Amazing Grace, which is why I added the My from her sire. PRetty weak I know. I was also thinking of My Amazing Faith. 

You guys are giving me some ideas though. Thanks :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

amazing faith is good!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I cant see the pedigree for whatever reason 9my computer is dumb sometimes) 
But here is what i came up with
Pretty Amazing
So Amazing
Amazing Ace
Simply Amazing

beth


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas! I love Mazie as a call/ barn name. I think I am going to call her Simply Amazing, so her full name will be Culleden Farm Simply Amazing. Now i just need to send in the papers! Thanks everyone, I was feeling so bad just calling her "Baby" all the time. lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a doe also that I can not get a name for. Normally we have names right away for them after we see them and get a name that fits, but this one doe we just can not get a name for her. I have to get one quick because we are getting things ready for a show and we need a name to put on the paperwork. :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks for all the ideas! I love Mazie as a call/ barn name. I think I am going to call her Simply Amazing, so her full name will be Culleden Farm Simply Amazing. Now i just need to send in the papers! Thanks everyone, I was feeling so bad just calling her "Baby" all the time. lol


I love that name for her....good choice.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> I have a doe also that I can not get a name for. Normally we have names right away for them after we see them and get a name that fits, but this one doe we just can not get a name for her. I have to get one quick because we are getting things ready for a show and we need a name to put on the paperwork. :hair:


post some pic? Or who are the sire and dam? Some goats are just hard to name. lol

Thanks Pam


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> I have a doe also that I can not get a name for. Normally we have names right away for them after we see them and get a name that fits, but this one doe we just can not get a name for her. I have to get one quick because we are getting things ready for a show and we need a name to put on the paperwork.


UGH! I'm having the same problem with star's kid. i've named her::
subzero, valkyrie, aspen, wintergreen, shadowfax....ack! (well i didnt name her ack but it would fit the situation)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> UGH! I'm having the same problem with star's kid. i've named her::
> subzero, valkyrie, aspen, wintergreen, shadowfax....ack! (well i didnt name her ack but it would fit the situation)


 LOL :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks pam, how do you name your goats?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thanks pam, how do you name your goats?


Katrina... by pure luck...LOL.....no ..not really... :greengrin: ...I look around the channels on the tv....to looking around on the internet......sometimes ...I try to go with the bloodlines....but ...I get stupid names such as "egg on me" ...or something silly.... :shocked: :wink:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok here are some names off the top of my head.

Saven Grace
Grace Under Fire
Lady Of grace
Breezey
Jersey Girl (She kind of looks like a little cute cow to me)
Eleanor
Say Good Night Gracey


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Simply Amazing is a great name!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks! I hope she grows up to be that way. :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

toth- how about EGGStra Large (XL), EGGStra Special...
those darn Eggs!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

rebelshope...there are sure alot of great names thrown out there for ya......have you decided on any yet? :wink:



> toth- how about EGGStra Large (XL), EGGStra Special...
> those darn Eggs!


 LOL ...that's a good one Katrina.... :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> [...there are sure alot of great names thrown out there for ya......have you decided on any yet?
> 
> /quote]
> 
> yeah i think shes going with Simply Amazing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> yeah i think shes going with Simply Amazing


 thanks for the info Katrina... appreciate that...it's a good name ....and "simply amazing" :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah she is Simply Amazing :greengrin: 

I tried to post last night but had computer issues so thanks for everyone who pointed out the name too. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the name and glad you like the call name  A friend of mine's daugher's name is Maezie so thats why I spelled it that way but Mazie is more accurate from Amazing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yeah she is Simply Amazing :greengrin:
> 
> I tried to post last night but had computer issues so thanks for everyone who pointed out the name too.


 :wink: ....those darn puters can be a real pain sometimes..... :hug:


----------

